# Basswood Surprise



## Allen Tomaszek (May 30, 2016)

Well this is a new one for me. Stopped by the mill to clean up the area and get ready to start on a small pile of logs left over from last fall and found this when I pulled up. Seems like someone was cleaning up their property and thought I might be able to use this 24" diameter basswood tree. Isn't any good for firewood so if I could use it I could just have it. Nice way to end the weeken.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 8 | +Karma 2


----------



## Jim Beam (May 30, 2016)

nice score!


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 30, 2016)

I dig the log arch in the background too!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (May 30, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> I dig the log arch in the background too!



Yes... It's the Hugo version. It has a 56" diameter capacity although it only has a weight limit of 6,000lbs. Very useful tool if you have 1 log to pick up.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (May 30, 2016)

Well isn't that special. Super deal to have it delivered .


----------



## Nature Man (May 30, 2016)

What a grand and glorious day! Congrats! We all need one of these types of days once and awhile! Chuck


----------

